# USD/CHF



## Investor123 (4 September 2008)

Technically USDCHF looks toppish, possibly head and shoulder forming. MACD has signal SELL on the daily chart.

My proprietory system had signal SELL for USDCHF.

Shorted 10,000 at 1.1078
Stop level at 1.1182
Target level at 1.0932


----------



## CanOz (9 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

This is one of my favorite "bedtime" set and forget trades. Wait for the pair to consolidate just above the pivot. Set the order to trigger on the break of the pivot and cover/sell on the touch of the next pivot. Simple but surprisingly effective and good for 60 odd pips in your sleep.....sometimes.

Cheers,

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

Massive H&S pattern just got busted on the Swissy 1 hour. I'm waiting for the retest!

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## BentRod (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*



> I'm waiting for the retest!




haha

Me too

I might have missed it waiting for an actually touch (15 pip stop)


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*



BentRod said:


> haha
> 
> Me too
> 
> I might have missed it waiting for an actually touch (15 pip stop)




In at 1.1170 with a stop @ 1.1215...for now

Roll on 1.098 ish.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## BentRod (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

Nice one Can.

All the best 

I don't often trade the swissie(trade the euro instead) but apparently it is considered a safe currency in times like this??


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*



BentRod said:


> Nice one Can.
> 
> All the best
> 
> I don't often trade the swissie(trade the euro instead) but apparently it is considered a safe currency in times like this??




To be honest i'm a bit concerned at the timing, maybe its shift change action, same with the EUR. CHF is considered a safe haven in times like these, of course they have they're own issues too. Its been rolling over for the last few days as i've been waiting.....and waiting. Anyway, i'm in now, so all i can do is trade the plan and see what happens.

Could be an interesting night if the USD starts to unwind a bit.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## BentRod (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

I might get another go here if it touches 1.1205.


  Edit:  Triggered, stop at 1.1220


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*



BentRod said:


> I might get another go here if it touches 1.1205.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Triggered, stop at 1.1220




Stop triggered???Really? I didn't hit that high yet...who are you using, must be MM?

I moved my stop a little to allow for a flag.

Cheers,

CanOz


----------



## BentRod (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

I use Oanda but use Alpari Metatrader for data.

You didn't hit 1.1205???


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

Yeah, sorry i thought you said your stop was 1.122??

I hit 1.1209 ish.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## BentRod (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

Should have read:



> Edit: Entry Triggered.
> 
> Exit stop at 1.1220




Looks like the stop will get hit....taking too long to get a move on.


----------



## BentRod (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

Stopped out of this one.

Good luck Can.

cheers


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

STOP to 1.1230....could this be a flight to safety as well? I wonder if Kauri has any Gos?

CanOz


----------



## Kauri (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*



CanOz said:


> STOP to 1.1230....could this be a flight to safety as well? I wonder if Kauri has any Gos?
> 
> CanOz





   Further Franc strength as risk aversion, the flight to quality and the safe- haven status of the CHF all combine. Both USD/CHF and EUR/CHF are working lower with the Dollar pair pushing into the 1.1140s amid the latest Swissie rally. EUR/CHF trades in the low-1.51s and bears eye a move into the 1.50s back to the 1.5038 monthly low from 2004.

cheers
.........Kauri


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

Thanks Kauri, great info as always.

Some good consolidation in the other majors...waiting.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## chops_a_must (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*



CanOz said:


> Thanks Kauri, great info as always.
> 
> Some good consolidation in the other majors...waiting.
> 
> ...




How closely has the swissie been tracking the gold price Canny?

It usually gives a bit of an indication doesn't it?


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*



chops_a_must said:


> How closely has the swissie been tracking the gold price Canny?
> 
> It usually gives a bit of an indication doesn't it?




Playing "catch up" for now...


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2008)

*Re: USDCHF*

Stopped out @1.1227

Off to bed now....

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Jason Rogers (25 June 2009)

*Re: USDCHF*

We'll bring the USD/CHF back from the dead.  

There was intervention today by the Swiss National Bank to weaken their currency.  Looks like 1.06 is going to be well defended.  400 pip move in the past 6 hours.


----------



## Kryzz (20 July 2009)

*Re: USDCHF*

USD/CHF breaking down out of a triangle, EUR/USD breaking up out of a triangle.

Do these pairs generally do the opposite to one another?


Shaun.


----------



## supermatt (20 July 2009)

*Re: USDCHF*

97% of the time they are mirror images of each other.


----------



## SeM0s (16 February 2010)

Please give your opinions on usd/chf here. Has a longer term uptrend started in the pair?


----------



## FXTechstrategy (3 October 2012)

*USDCHF – Loses Upside Momentum, Weakens.*

USDCHF: With USDCHF failing to follow through higher on the back of its last week gains, further weakness is expected in the days ahead. This is coming on the heels of a second day of weakness during Tuesday trading session. The risk is for the pair to recapture its key support located at the 92.38 level. A violation will aim at the 0.9193 level, its May 07’2012 low followed by the 0.9100 level. On the upside, it will have to return above the 94.24 level to annul its current weakness and resume its bullish offensive towards its Sept 10'2012 high at 0.9482. A breach will open up further upside gain towards the 0.9606 level. On the whole, the pair remains biased to the downside in the short term.


----------



## cogs (3 October 2012)

*Re: USDCHF*

Looked more like a good opportunity to buy to me. I didn't take it but went short gold (the inverse). Against the heard and a close stop but it hasn't even broken previous highs yet. Will see what the news toniht brings.

Lets see if the brakes come on around 94


----------



## cogs (3 October 2012)

*Re: USDCHF*

FXT, looks like the news coming out of US tonight is going to be neg and your lower playout may follow through. Didn't even hit 94.

Got out of my gold at B.E and changed to the heard.


----------



## PipSafe (27 February 2014)

*Re: USDCHF*

* Technical analysis of USDCHF dated 26.02.2014 *

USD/CHF  was in a downtrend during the recent weeks that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 0.88513.Currently price in long term time frames such as monthly , weekly and daily  is under 5-day moving average and warns more descending in long term interval.In the H4 time frame, right now, the descending trend of the price has been stopped when the price reached the blue supportive line and the it formed the third bottom price on this line. There are two candle pattern on this line, Hammer and Spining top, which are good proves of sellers’ defeat to reach the lower prices and then formation of a bottom price.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is AB=CD harmonic pattern(also Butterfly Harmonic Pattern)  with ratios of 61.8 and 127.2 between top price of 0.91561 and  the bottom price of 0.88513 that warns about changing price direction  from the D point of this pattern.Stoch indicator in daily time frame (also in 4H time frame) is in saturation sell area and with the next cycle warns about ascending of price during the next candles.Generally until the bottom price of 0.88513 is preserved, the price has the potential for ascending in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (22 March 2014)

USD/CHF in recent weeks has been in a strong and consistent trend in the price movements which Sellers have been successful in reaching to  the lowest price of 0.86991. Currently the mentioned price level is fixed as a Bottom price, and it is the most important Support level in front of the price.price with reaching to the supportive level which is shown in the picture below ( made of 5 bottom prices) and the important round level of 0.87000 has stopped from more descend( sellers used this level to exit their trades) and with formation of a bottom price in daily time frame has prepared a field for ascending of price.
Right now price in daily time frame price is above 5-day moving average and warns the potential of ascending of price during the next candles. As it is obvious in the picture below, there is butterfly pattern between the top price of 0.91568 and the bottom price of 0.86991 that there is a potential for ceasing of price from D point of this pattern.Stoch indicator in Daily time frame is in saturation sell area and with the next cycle confirms the current bottom price and warns about the potential of ascending during the next candles. In case of ascending of the price, one of the buyers target will be the Down Trendline.


----------



## PipSafe (10 April 2014)

As it was mentioned in the previous technical analysis of USD/CHF dated 2014.03.21, according to the formed signs, there was a potential for ascending of price which finally happened.Buyers were successful in reaching to the highest price of 0.89525 and after that the price has started to decrease.Right now price is over 5-day moving average in Weekly time frame and warns(in long period of time)about more ascend.

The price by reaching to the long term(Daily Time frame) down trend line ( made of 2 peak prices)dated back to the 2013 has been stopped and the buyers were unable to pass this resistance line.Formation of Hammer and Spining Top candlestick patterns with thin body in green area shows indecision market and vulnerability of descending trend.RSI indicator in H1 time frame is in saturation sell area and with the next cycle warns about ascending of price during the next candles, but because of lack of coordination with the daily time frame is not much valid.According to the current condition the first warning for Ascending of price is breaking of the resistance level of 0.88459. According to the current situation there is not any clear reason about Ascending of price in short term time frames. The least sign for ascending of price is formation of a bottom price and recording of it in H4 time frame.


----------



## PipSafe (22 April 2014)

USD/CHF since 29.07.2012 till now was in a downtrend that sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 0.86973. Price during the downfall with reaching to the important supportive level (0.87000) has stopped from more descend and has formed a bottom price in the level of 0.88358.Right now price is above 5-day moving daily time frame that show an uptrend during the next candles.
Currently in long term time frames such as monthly, and weekly , there is not a clear reason for price downfall and also in long period of time there is the possibility of growth of price to the Fibonacci levels of 38.2 in the level of 0.91200 and for the next time to 50% in the level of 0.92600.

As it is obvious in the picture below between the top price of 0.99692 and the bottom price of 0.86973, there is an ideal AB=CD harmonic pattern with the ratios of 78.6 and 127.2 that with completion of the D point (also formation of butterfly pattern in CD wave), there is a potential for ascending of price.Currently according to the condition of this currency pair and its strong downtrend in recent months, price is in saturation sell area and warns about a slight reformation in weekly time frame.


----------



## PipSafe (8 May 2014)

USD/CHF during the recent Days was in a strong and consistent Downtrend that sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 0.87202.Price during the downfall with reaching to the Fibonacci level of 161.8 ABC pattern has stopped from more descend and has formed a bottom price in the level of 0.87202.Currently in H4 AND H1 time frames price is above 5-day moving average that warns about the potential of ascending of price during short period of time.

AS it is obvious in the picture below, there is an ideal AB=CD harmonic pattern between the top price of 0.86610 and the bottom price of 0.87202 with ratios of 78.6 and 161.8 (also formation of butterfly pattern in CD wave), that warns the ascending of price from the D point.RSI indicator is in saturation Sell area and confirms the current bottom price, also wars about formation of a bottom price.Generally until the price level of 0.87202(D Point)is preserved, price will have the potential for reformation and ascending.

*
Technical Analysis of USD/CHF dated 2014.05.07*


----------



## PipSafe (27 May 2014)

As it was mentioned in the previous analysis of this currency pair dated 2014.05.07, according to the formed signs in the price chart, there was the possibility of ascending of the price which finally happened. The price during its ascending trend could record the top price of 0.89708.Currently in 4H time frame with formation of Engulfing candlestick pattern (the failure of buyers in reaching to the highest prices) price has been stopped from more ascending and there is a possibility of formation of a top price and finally descending of the price.

RSI indicator is in saturation buy area and in divergence mode with the price chart, warns about formation of a top price. According to the long term time frames like Daily and Weekly  time frames, there is not any clear reason for descending of the price and the price in both time frames is closed above 5day moving average. This situation shows unstable reformation and descends in 4 H time frame. Generally until the top price of 0.89708 is preserved, the price has the potential for descending and reformation in this currency pair and by breaking this price level in 4H time frame, there is the possibility of more ascending of price ( according to the technical analysis of 2014.05.07).

*Technical Analysis of USD/CHF dated 2014.05.26*


----------



## PipSafe (4 September 2014)

USD/CHF had an ascending trend without a noticeable reformation during the recent weeks that shows buyer certainty in reaching to the predetermined targets. The price could record the top price of 0.92109 in Daily time frame which is fixed by descending candle(Shooting Star).In long term time frames such as monthly and weekly  price is above 5-day moving average (a consistent uptrend) and there is not any clear reason about descending of price in these time frames.As it is obvious in the picture below, price during the Ascending has touched the  round resistance level of 0.92000 and has created the Shooting Star candlestick pattern. Closing  of  the Bearish candle after this pattern will confirm it and warns about descending of price.

According to the formed movements in daily time frame, between the top price of 0.92109 and bottom price of 0.87026 there is AB=CD harmonic pattern  with ideal  ratios of 50 and 200 that by completion of the D point in this pattern, there is warning for descending of the price. As it is obvious in the picture bellow, according to the formed movements, the price is in divergence mode with RSI indicator and confirms the mentioned top price is Daily time frame which generally warns the possibility of changing price direction.
According to the current condition the first warning for descending of price is breaking of the support level of 0.91834.


USD/CHF Technical Analysis dated 2014.09.03


----------



## PipSafe (14 October 2014)

USD/CHF was in a strong and consistent uptrend during the recent weeks that buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 0.96863. Currently in long-term time frames such as monthly / weekly and daily price is above the 5-day moving average which implies consistent uptrend with potential of further rise in price during the next candles.

The price by reaching to the resistance ascending channel edge has been stopped from more ascend and According to the type of previous week formed descending candles, there is a Dark cloud cover candlestick pattern that warns stopping of ascending trend to the buyers. Stoch indicator in weekly time frame is in saturation buy area and warns about descending of price according to the next cycle during the next weeks. Generally according to the formed signs in price chart, until the top price of 0.96863 is preserved, there is a potential for reformation and descending of the price in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (13 December 2014)

*Technical Analysis of USD/CHF Dates 2014.12.12*

USD/CHF during the recent weeks was in a strong and consistent uptrend that buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 0.98187.Right now price in long time frames such as monthly and weekly is above 5-day moving average and warns about price increase in long period of time.Price has been stopped from more ascend by reaching to the specified resistance levels in the chart below and with exit of some buyers from their trades at the end of 8th day.

As it is obvious in the picture below, price during the descending has touched the Up Trendline (made of 2 bottom prices) has created the Spinning top candlestick patterns which shows indecision marker for ascending or descending .Please note that there is a Wolfe wave Pattern which its 5 point is complete and goes toward the goal.Until when the red tape is in the USD/CHF chart, we have the hope of the reform of the previous trend although, it may be a fragile and weak reform.

*USD/CHF Chart dated 2014.12.12*


----------



## PipSafe (9 January 2015)

*Re: USDCHF*

Technical analysis of USD/CHF dated 2014.01.08

USD/CHF chart has experienced a strong ascending trend during the recent days that could record the top price of 1.02117.One of the buyers’ targets was the round level of 1.02000 that they were successful in reaching to it and the price was not able to ascend more by reaching to this level.Right now the price has reached to the resistance level of Monthly Pivot 2 and with forming Shooting Star candlestick pattern warns about formation of a top price (need to be confirmed by a bearish candle).

According to the recent strong ascending, price is in saturation buy area and there is the potential for descending and price reformation.RSI indicator is in saturation buy area and in divergence mode with the price chart in h4 time frame that confirms the current top price and warns changing price direction during the next candles.The first warning in this currency pair for ascending of price (in the same direction of long term time frames) is breaking of the resistance level of 1.02117.


----------



## Cam019 (14 September 2020)

Got my first ever short on tonight with USD/CHF - short @ 0.90777 with a 15 pip stop.


----------

